# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εικόνας & Ήχου >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Tuner Sansui T-910

## KOKAR

Πωλείται tuner Sansui T-910 made in Japan,  τιμή:50 ευρώ 
*40 ευρώ*


https://ibb.co/6tHxgX7
https://ibb.co/ZcbvjP2
https://ibb.co/PGV88v4
https://ibb.co/Yyf8sPD

----------

